# Is it possible for this device to be fitted in AF Steamers?



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Maybe GRJ may respond to this. 




I love the smoke and coordinated sound.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Many early Lionel TMCC steam engines had 2 chuffs/revolution and anemic smoke output. S gauge examples would be the light Mikados and light Pacifics. These also had Seuthe smoke units, not a standard fan driven unit as in most O gauge engines. Carl Tuveson developed a fix for these engines. Rather than me trying to summarize it Carl has all the details and videos on his site at tuveson.com.
I am not aware of GRJ putting one of his superchuffer boards in a Lionel S gauge engine. As far as a Gilbert engine is concerned it would first need to be rebuilt with an ERR TMCC/Railsounds system and have a fan driven smoke unit installed. I had that done with two American Models Northerns by Ed Goldin. Ed has a video of my first conversion running prior to him shipping it back to me. His website is goldinhands.com.
I have had a discussion with Ed about doing the same conversion to an AF Hudson if Lionel does not announce a new Legacy Hudson next year. All the electronics and speaker would be in the tender, just the can motor and the fan driven smoke unit needs to fit in the boiler. Just for grounding everyone in reality this conversion is complicated and likely will require chassis milling. The guestimate on price based on the prior experience doing the AM Northerns is $500 including round trip shipping of the donor engine to Chicago.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are two pictures I have with me. First is the AM Northern with fan driven smoke. This is what the Gilbert Hudson will do if I proceed next year. Second is a PRR light Mikado after Carl did his modifications.

















Also remember while after modification these engines will run with a conventional transformer these pictures were taken in Legacy mode with a constant 14V on the track. The Superchuffer video was made with a constant 18V on the track.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I agree, that the puffing smoke is over the top and very cool. I also agree on Tom's estimated cost. Would be too much for me. For good sounds I am going to get a couple Lionel Railsounds boxcars for S scale. The chuff and whistle is very good. Cost is probably around 100 each. The puffing smoke will probably not happen for me.

Cool pics Tom.

Broke, you could buy a new locomotive, Legacy or AM, and you might get smoke puffing and sounds but again, you are near 500.00. And have to purchase a legacy system so you could keep 14 to 18 constant volts to smoke unit. No idea what legacy would cost.

Broke, wake up and quit dreaming.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Broke, I agree, that the puffing smoke is over the top and very cool. I also agree on Tom's estimated cost. Would be too much for me. For good sounds I am going to get a couple Lionel Railsounds boxcars for S scale. The chuff and whistle is very good. Cost is probably around 100 each. The puffing smoke will probably not happen for me.
> 
> Cool pics Tom.
> 
> ...


I guess I just woke up! Thanks all for the reality! :hah::hah::hah:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Dream away Fred, they don't cost any money. Only the implementation of your dreams can be expensive.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Perhaps just rearranging priorities, do you really need to eat every day???


----------

